# The new Tigerlight 375 Lumen Lamp Assembly Upgrade?



## Wave (Mar 5, 2006)

I received an e-mail from Tigerlight about their newest upgrade which is currently in preorder status for $29.95

How many lumens is my current Gen 4 reflector putting out anyway before I go ahead and go for this upgrade? I want to know if it's worth it as the Gen 4 seems to do a GREAT job already.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 5, 2006)

Gen4 is rated by TL at 250 lumens. I think on a freshly charged batttery pack that it is putting out about 300 lumens. Their newer LA is probably running at 3.2 or so amps and would put out more lumens than 375. It is best to be conservative when advertising lumen output, Surefire has done it for years.

Bill


----------



## js (Mar 5, 2006)

Stock TL LA is nominally 275 lumens and draws 1.8 or so amps at 7.2 volts

The upgraded one is nominally 375 lumens and draws 2.8 amps at 7.2 volts

You will notice the difference, but keep in mind that you need the premium pack to run it. It is on a par with an MC60 in terms of output and throw. A nice improvement over the stock LA, but not so powerfully and obviously brighter as to invoke the "WOW" factor.

That will be the next LA we release (27 watts. hehe).

I have the proto-type samples of these LA, but was waiting for an actual production run sample before posting a thread on it. Maybe I'll just post some stuff here.


----------



## MSI (Mar 5, 2006)

From what I can see it has a lower efficiency than the stock LA.
The included UCL drives the price up, so I hope they will consider selling them without that as well. I understand that it is included because of lens melting issue, but you should only need to buy it with the first LA.
I'm looking forward to see the 27W.


----------



## sunspot (Mar 5, 2006)

cy. What is the premium pack? My TL has a gen 2 LA. It's an oldie and I'd like to make it brighter.
TIA


----------



## MSI (Mar 5, 2006)

Click on the TL Premium pack link in JS' signature.
Your TL shouldn't be without one, you will notice a huge difference, at least I did.


----------



## js (Mar 6, 2006)

sunspot. The premium pack will make a total output difference, but the Gen4 LA won't be any brighter in terms of total output, but may possibly be a tighter focus. It depends on the Gen2 you have. IIRC, most of them are pretty tight already, so a Gen4 might not be that different.

In terms of efficiency, yes, I suspect that the stock TL LA (any generation) are being pushed a bit harder (and are thus more efficient) than the 375 lumen LA. But not by much. The 375 lumen LA is being pushed fairly hard for a production light.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2006)

js, how do you think this new lamp would fare vs oh, say, an overdriven WA01111 at 7.2V?


----------



## sunspot (Mar 6, 2006)

I could only find the "super" premium pack. Is that the same thing?:huh2:


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, premium and "super" premium is the same thing.

Sigbjoern


----------



## kstump98 (Mar 9, 2006)

Michael Teig shipped me a few sample lights to kick off our new "TigerLight Racing" program, and I can tell you that there is a pretty noticable difference between the old Gen 2 and the new Gen 4 module even without the new super premium battery pack. I have a couple Gen 2's and the new module blows it away. It has about the same amount of flood, but is much whiter and the throw is amazing. Jim would know more about this than myself, and they are supposed to have the same lumen output, but I was very impressed with them personally. The entire case he sent me acted the same way. I think it is a worthy upgrade myself. As others can attest here, the 375 lumen lamp is nothing compaired to what will be out for the TigerLight in the not so distant future. 

Kris Stump
www.KrisStump.com
TigerLight Racing


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 9, 2006)

Jim, any info on the 27W TL LA would be appreciated...


----------



## js (Mar 10, 2006)

Phaserburn,

I can't tell you anything about the 27 watt TL LA until I get samples to test. But it will be on the order of a WA 1111 (like the one you have) but with a tighter beam--like the Gen4, or actually I think I will spec it a little less tight than that given the sheer output involved. I'll know more once I get the samples, but that won't likely be for a while yet.

As for a UCL being provided with the 375 lumen LA, yes, a glass lens will be needed and TL will be selling one, but it won't be a UCL. TigerLight will be selling a borofloat lens. And it may need to be purchased separately. I talked briefly with Michael about this but things were so crazy there when I called and we had more important things to talk about, that I never got a clear answer on whether or not the web price quoted for the 375 lumen LA includes a lens or not. I'm willing to bet that it does not include a glass lens. I mean, it's not listed or pictured in the product info. But I'll find out for sure and post back here. And I'll get out and get some comparative beamshots at some point and post them here or in a new thread.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 12, 2006)

Apparently the description of the 375 LA has changed in the Tigerlight store, if I remember correctly it previously said that it came with UCL lens, now there is no mention of lens at all. At twice the cost of the Gen4 LA it better come with UCL lens, or else I don't see any reason for the higher price.
Btw, shock isolated UCL lens for TL can be bought from Flashlightlens.com for those interested in having that instead of the poly lens with their stock LA.

Sigbjoern


----------



## js (Mar 14, 2006)

Sigbjoern,

You are correct. The description did change. All those who signed up while the description included the lens, will get it included. All those who signed up after that, and in the future, will not get it included.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd like to order one of the high-powered lamp assemblies, but I can't find any way to order the premium battery pack (maybe I'm being a dimwit, can someone provide a direct link?) and multiple emails directly to tigerlight remain unanswered. If I remember right, the premiums had perhaps sold out but there would be another run. JS or anyone in the know, can you give the low-down on the premiums, and if there is a way to order them, tell me how? Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Bob_G (Mar 18, 2006)

In my browser, it appears to be on the same page as the LA


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, it worked when I went to your link directly. Don't know why I couldn't get there navigating through the pages myself. Probably just a doofus moment.


----------



## js (Apr 18, 2006)

So,

FYI, the new 375 lumen LA's are in stock and shipping out. I have three of them that I have been playing with, and I can say that they came out quite well. They are noticeably brighter than the Gen4 LA, have a smoother beam and nicer white wall profile, and have more spill and the same throw. It really is a very pleasing beam aesthetically, considering that it is from a smooth reflector.

I recommend these to anyone who wants a bit more output and spill and doesn't need the extra 21 minutes of runtime. (The 375 will run about 45 minutes, IIRC).

For those of you out there who have a 375, please post your impressions and/or beamshots.

I will try to get some good comparison shots of the Gen4 vs. the 375 when I get a chance.

And, remember that the 375 really needs the premium pack in order to be driven to its full potential!


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Once the new charger comes out, I can place my order!


----------



## cue003 (Apr 18, 2006)

Pics between gen4 and the 375 version would be appreciated.

Curtis


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 19, 2006)

I ordered one yesterday. Will do bounce test comparisons, using lightmeter.

Bill


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 20, 2006)

js said:


> Phaserburn,
> I can't tell you anything about the 27 watt TL LA until I get samples to test. But it will be on the order of a WA 1111 (like the one you have) but with a tighter beam--like the Gen4, or actually I think I will spec it a little less tight than that given the sheer output involved...


Based on the already impressive throw of my Tiger11 the new lamp will be a true throw monster. I hope the Boroflote isn't necessary, the UCL in my Tiger11 has held up beautifully. 

Brightnorm

PS Jim, I just emailed you


----------



## Bob_G (Apr 20, 2006)

Got mine today. Playing around with it (premium pack, UCL) tonight, the spot is noticeably brighter/whiter than the stock piece, as well as more coherent, which is pleasing to the eye. The batwing artifacts don't seem as noticeable, probably because of the brighter spot area - they're there of course if you look for them (I set mine to be horizontal.) The overall profile is pretty much identical to the stock piece.

To me it just feels right. I let out a little sigh of satisfaction when I first saw it. When you get used to thinking in terms of 30 minute runtimes on MagMods, 45 minutes doesn't sound bad at all. It could be my imagination, I'm not going to swap back and forth to find out, but the spill seems more uniform and artifact free. Very smooth, especially for a smooth reflector.

It puts much more light on target than any of my ~500L Mags with MS reflectors (with a much smaller spot and dimmer spill of course) if that helps undecided people at all. About the same light on target as a 1185 frosted in an LOP (and again of course the spill on the 1185 is like daylight in comparison, I'm just talking about the light on the area that the TL will show in its spot for comparison's sake.)

I'll probably sell my stock piece  This should be the default, with a "long runtime" option (the original Gen4) and a high output option (the upcoming 500L) on either side.


----------



## js (Apr 22, 2006)

Everyone,

I have some really good news. I got an email from Michael Teig, and he says:



Michael Teig said:


> I want to offer a one day special ending at Midnight, Pacific Coast Time, Saturday the 22nd of April 2006.
> 
> Any CPF member or friend of a CPF member who orders a 375 Lumen Lamp Module will receive it for a total cost, including shipping and handling, of $25.00. That is at least $10.00 off. It will register the order with the normal cost, but when we fulfill the order we will change the total to $25.00 and no shipping and handling.
> 
> ...



I presume that you need to note somewhere in the order form that you are affilated with CPF and want this special deal. Or you could call TigerLight after placing the order and mention it to them that way. But in any case, let me assure you that these are really good deals and I hope it turns out that TigerLight sees that there are indeed more than a few CPFers who are aware of TL and of incans and who are interested enough to take advantage of this offer.


----------



## js (Apr 22, 2006)

BTT.

Did anyone see this deal at all? Is anyone thinking of taking advantage of it?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw it, but I've already got one!!

Bill


----------



## Jakpro (Apr 22, 2006)

Cannot place the order with any reference to this email offer. I cannot find a phone number to even call them.

I sent in an email message to support. I would like to accept the offer, but it looks like I cannot.


----------



## js (Apr 22, 2006)

Jakpro,

I sent you a PM, but I will also post here for the sake of everyone else:

JUST PLACE THE ORDER!

Then send an email to [email protected] with your information (name, address, order number, etc.--but NOT credit card info, of course, just enough info to identify you and your order). You will get the discount.

The phone number to TL CS is easy to find. Go to www.tigerlight.net. Then click on the "CONTACT US" tab. It is 435-657-9529. If you don't want to email, you can just call them Monday morning.

As for the order form, I am pretty sure I remember a "notes" section that one could use, but even if that's not true, it's not a problem. Just email or call.


----------



## Jakpro (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks Jim.

I was going directly to the store page and I found the phone number on the main page.

I placed the order and sent the email. 

I am looking forward to seeing the difference!


----------



## Jakpro (Apr 23, 2006)

I have already received an email response from Michael Tieg!

That is what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE!:goodjob:


----------



## js (Apr 26, 2006)

Everyone,

I have great news. Michael has decided to extend/restart the sale I mentioned above. Until the end of the week at least. Check it out.


----------

